#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  What causes your security camera Image Quality Problems

## Wondergirl

The factors that cause your CCTV surveillance camera image problems,like not clear,not showing pictures,or having right vision issues ,may vary ,Here are the reasons summed up.
The camera lens is dirty .the extension cable run may be too long .varifocal Zoom cannot automatically focus.The resolution of your camera is too low (not good image quality)The WiFi signals is too week or WiFi is not stable (for WiFi cams)your monitor is low image resolution. Anyone suggest your ideas how to recover these issues  :question:  share correct solutions  :question:

----------


## Joker

> The factors that cause your CCTV surveillance camera image problems,like not clear,not showing pictures,or having right vision issues ,may vary ,Here are the reasons summed up.
> The camera lens is dirty .the extension cable run may be too long .varifocal Zoom cannot automatically focus.The resolution of your camera is too low (not good image quality)The WiFi signals is too week or WiFi is not stable (for WiFi cams)your monitor is low image resolution. Anyone suggest your ideas how to recover these issues  share correct solutions


Did you try take photographs using CCTV Cams,?? Why clarity is so much necessary?? 
If you really wish to get a clear picture from CCTV cams you can refer from here. --------->>>>>> _CCTV Camera Settings: Here’s how to get the best picture possible_

----------


## Wondergirl

> Did you try take photographs using CCTV Cams,?? Why clarity is so much necessary?? 
> If you really wish to get a clear picture from CCTV cams you can refer from here. --------->>>>>> _CCTV Camera Settings: Here’s how to get the best picture possible_


Hi here,

More useful information ,thank you for your sharing .

----------

